
Lenovo modifying Windows OS files from BIOS to install Lenovo software - JoshTriplett
http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=29497693&sid=ddf3e32512932172454de515091db014#p29497693
======
tweakz
They fixed it a while ago:
[http://news.lenovo.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=2013](http://news.lenovo.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=2013)

~~~
JoshTriplett
Except they only acknowledge that it was a problem because they did it wrong
and introduced security issues in the process, not that it was a problem to do
it at all. And to the best of my knowledge, the Windows "feature" to read and
execute a binary from firmware at startup still exists.

------
tartuffe78
Some previous discussion in these comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039306)

------
dangerboysteve
Lenovo is now off our desktop purchasing vendor list.

------
RexRollman
This is incredibly disturbing.

------
iguessthislldo
That sounds like it would violate the legal contract(or license?) between
Microsoft and the OEMs for Windows?

------
libria
So Lenovo figured 6 months was enough time for the PR dust to settle on the
Superfish fiasco [1] before risking customer security again.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9072424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9072424)

------
em3rgent0rdr
Wow. Don't trust proprietary BIOS. Use libreboot.

